# BWV - which bldg to request



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

I just traded my Wyndham into this resort for my sister in law and niece, for July 7-4. It is for a studio unit. We also have a two bedroom at OKW and will have our family of 3 (one 13 yo) plus my sister and my niece (9 yo) during this same stay. I realize that my SILs request for a specific building may or may not be honored. However, we don't even know what would be a "good" building to request.

Caveats:
-They will be on the DDP.

-They will be utilizing Disney transportation only, and will not have a car.

-We all want to go to the parks in the EM hours both am and pm, and return
home to the condo in the PMs to rest and sit at the pool, etc.

Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2012)

BWV is one big building, joined to the Boardwalk Inn hotel. You know it is not anywhere near OKW and it is kind of a pain to go from resort to resort using Disney Transportation

There is only one elevator bank for BWV. So you might want to request "close to the elevator". As trading in you could request a pool view. Resort is 5 stories tall. Also the building is rather rambling, big joke are the long halls.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for the help! I did know it is not near OKW, but as beggers getting twofers I can't really complain. I will let my SIL know this info. TY! TY! TY!


----------



## gpurtz (Jun 7, 2012)

You should ask for a room close to the lobby as that will put you close to the bus stop and boat landing.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Skittles1 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just stayed at BWV the end of April, through an RCI exchange.  I requested to be near the elevator, knowing how long those hallways are.  They put us down one of the smaller hallways, rm 4092 I think.  We had a pool view, and it was not a bad walk to the elevator, not right next to it, but not too far at all.  The good thing about being further from the elevator is that you end up closer to Hollywood Studios.  We went down the back steps (not so easy with a bulky stroller), and were right on the path to DHS.

We had previously stayed at BWV a couple years ago, where we rented points from a friend with DVC.  She owns at BWV, and we requested to be near the elevator then too.  We were about 4 rooms down from the elevator on that trip, which was great.  So I suspect they give preference to the DVC owners over the RCI exchangers when honoring room requests, but I suppose that is only fair.

I'm sure your sister in law will love it there.  It is so nice to be able to walk to bothe Hollywood Studios and Epcot!


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 7, 2012)

hapstersmom said:


> We all want to go to the parks in the EM hours both am and pm, and return home to the condo in the PMs to rest and sit at the pool, etc.



not sure if you meant separately or not, but i thought i'd clarify that pool hopping (staying at OKW and using the BWV pool or vice-versa) is generally not allowed.

if you are a DVC member, you might have the option of hopping to the BWV pool, though.  if you were not on the DDP, you might add them to your reservation at OKW which would allow them to use the pool there.

just be aware that the lifeguards have the option to balk at non-guests using the pool.


----------



## stanleyu (Jun 7, 2012)

there is a lot to be said for a Boardwalk view, if you can get it. My favorite is that view from one of the upper floors. There are two things I really like with this option:
- eating breakfast out on the balcony and watching the activities on the boardwalk below
- having an evening meal or glass of wine on that same balcony, watching the evening activities on the BW below, and watching the distant fireworks at MK and Epcot at night.


----------



## Skittles1 (Jun 7, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> not sure if you meant separately or not, but i thought i'd clarify that pool hopping (staying at OKW and using the BWV pool or vice-versa) is generally not allowed.



During my recent stay at BWV, I never once saw any lifeguards ask to see a Boardwalk room key.  The pool area is very open, and people can come and go as they please.  I know from staying at Beach Club, that they do check your room key, and only Beach Club guests can use Stormalong Bay.  I've never stayed at OKW, so I have no experience there.  But I thought I've read that only Beach Club and maybe AKV Kidani restrict the pool to guests staying at that resort.  I may be wrong about this though


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 7, 2012)

Skittles1 said:


> But I thought I've read that only Beach Club and maybe AKV Kidani restrict the pool to guests staying at that resort.  I may be wrong about this though



the "official" policy is that you play where you pay. 



> Please note that pools are for use only for Guests of that specific Resort hotel.



disney makes an exception for those who pony up for a DVC membership (although even DVCers are restricted from the beach club and AKV pools), but generally the pools are for that resort's guests only.

but yeah, if the pool isn't that busy, the lifeguard has the option of allowing non-guests to swim, and most pools aren't as in-demand as the beach club pool...so it's generally not an issue.  but if things get busy, any disney resort pool can and will restrict usage to guests of that resort by checking resort ID. 

just something to be aware of...


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks, Charles, I was probably unclear. I meant that we would be returning to our respective units to rest and play at the pool...I am not an owner at DVC, but at Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk. I had already researched the pool-hopping policies at D, and am aware of the owner's only practice (with some pools as a total no-no, even then) and that if you need to have guests at your home pool, the only people who can authorize it are the lifeguards, in the moment.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for the GREAT info. I never would have known any of this. FWIW, I just found this site, and it has a separate searchable room database for each of the DVC properties that is accessible from the links for each resort on the right side of the page. Some of the results come complete with a picture of the view from the balcony. I am going to keep in mind everything you guys said, and scour that tonight.

THANK YOU, EVERYONE. You guys rock!


----------



## Culli (Jun 11, 2012)

Skittles1 said:


> During my recent stay at BWV, I never once saw any lifeguards ask to see a Boardwalk room key.  The pool area is very open, and people can come and go as they please.  I know from staying at Beach Club, that they do check your room key, and only Beach Club guests can use Stormalong Bay.  I've never stayed at OKW, so I have no experience there.  But I thought I've read that only Beach Club and maybe AKV Kidani restrict the pool to guests staying at that resort.  I may be wrong about this though



It depends on how busy it is at BWV.  When it is busy they ask for room keys and give you wristbands similar to BCV.  We had this happen a few times at BWV but only when it is very busy.  Depending on the Lifeguard they may ask for a key for each person in your party, had this happen to us and had to go get my Mom's key...or should I say I had my daughter get her Grandma's key (she has more energy than Dad!).


----------



## jmpellet (Jun 25, 2012)

Last August they were definitely looking for room keys and placing wristbands!


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 27, 2012)

If getting a studio, ask for a village green view.  There are studios surrounding the little courtyard on the boardwalk side, but they're only considered "standard view," yet you get to see the boardwalk too.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you. That sounds nice!


----------

